# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  FreeBSD Drivers...

## kapoulas

Γειά σε όλους.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πού μπορώ να βρώ drivers γιά ένα PCI to PCMCIA Adapter (Level One ,με τσιπάκι της Ricoh) που εχω, για FreeBSD;H Level One στο site της δεν έχει ούτε καν γιά Linux..Αν έχει καταφέρει κανείς εστώ και σε Linux να παίξει το συγκεκριμένο adapter ας απαντήσει.

----------


## JS

Αν και δεν το έχω τώρα πάνω θυμάμαι οτι το είχα δουλέψει. Δεν πήρα όμως απο κάπου drivers , χρησιμοποιήσαμε αυτούς του πυρήνα (μιλάω για linux).
Τώρα βέβαια μπορεί να λέω και λαλακίες μιας και απο μνήμη σκίζω. Πάνε και αρκετοί μήνες πίσω...
Ψάξε λίγο στο Ινετ να βρείς πως το ρυθμίζουνε χρησιμοποιώντας το τσιπάκι (που είναι common) και όχι την "μάρκα".

Υγ. Κάνε και ένα search στο forum γιατί υπάρχουν κάτι σχετικά topics (hint-> search for 'ricoh' ). Καλά, αυτό το search δεν το βλέπει κανείς ; Μήπως πρέπει να το κάνουμε πιο μεγάλο ;

----------


## souxoumouxou

Στo Freebsd 5.2.1 δεν χρειάζετε να βάλεις drivers.Εχω 2 με cisco LMC352 και πάιζουν μιά χαρά.
Δημήτρης

----------


## racer

ο pccardd τρέχει?

----------


## kapoulas

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τπτ ακόμη απλά ρώτησα για να μην βρεθώ ξεκρέμαστος όταν το στήνω.Θα το δοκιμάσω στο 5.2.1 οπως είπε και ο φίλος παραπάνω πού το έχει δοκιμάσει ήδη και παίζει και πιστεύω να μη χρειαστεί να επανέλθω πάλι στο thread  ::  !!

----------


## Tbl

Οτι νανε....

Καταρχην δες αν υποστηριζεται το εν λογω chipset απο το FreeBSD.
Εαν υπαρχει υποστηριξη δεν χρειαζεται drivers.
Εγω παντως που ειχα εναν ISA<->PCMCIA Adapter που δεν θυμαμαι τι chipset ειχε, δεν υποστηριζοταν καθολου απο FreeBSD ,ενω στο Linux υπήρχε ενα driver module που το υποστηριζε.

----------


## r3b

> Οτι νανε....
> 
> Καταρχην δες αν υποστηριζεται το εν λογω chipset απο το FreeBSD.
> Εαν υπαρχει υποστηριξη δεν χρειαζεται drivers.
> Εγω παντως που ειχα εναν ISA<->PCMCIA Adapter που δεν θυμαμαι τι chipset ειχε, δεν υποστηριζοταν καθολου απο FreeBSD ,ενω στο Linux υπήρχε ενα driver module που το υποστηριζε.


se FreeBSD 5.2+ pleon douleuei to 99% twn WiFi kartwn, logo tou project-evil kwdika (metatrepeis windows drivers se kernel modules).
Se emena doulepsan mia hara oi broadcom 4409 (11g).

----------


## ocean

Απο σύστημα FreeBSD 4.9:



```
 sed -n '/devs\[]/,/NULL/s/"//gp' /sy
s/pccard/pcic_pci.c
        { PCIC_ID_OMEGA_82C094, Omega 82C094G,
        { PCIC_ID_CLPD6729, Cirrus Logic PD6729/6730 PCI-PCMCIA Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_CLPD6832, Cirrus Logic PD6832 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_CLPD6833, Cirrus Logic PD6833 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_CLPD6834, Cirrus Logic PD6834 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6729, O2micro OZ6729 PC-Card Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6730, O2micro OZ6730 PC-Card Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6832, O2micro 6832/6833 PCI-Cardbus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6860, O2micro 6836/6860 PCI-Cardbus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6872, O2micro 6812/6872 PCI-Cardbus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6912, O2micro 6912 PCI-Cardbus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6922, O2micro 6922 PCI-Cardbus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_OZ6933, O2micro 6933 PCI-Cardbus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_RICOH_RL5C465, Ricoh RL5C465 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_RICOH_RL5C475, Ricoh RL5C475 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_RICOH_RL5C476, Ricoh RL5C476 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_RICOH_RL5C477, Ricoh RL5C477 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_RICOH_RL5C478, Ricoh RL5C478 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_SMC_34C90, SMC 34C90 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1031, TI PCI-1031 PCI-PCMCIA Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1130, TI PCI-1130 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1131, TI PCI-1131 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1210, TI PCI-1210 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1211, TI PCI-1211 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1220, TI PCI-1220 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1221, TI PCI-1221 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1225, TI PCI-1225 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1250, TI PCI-1250 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1251, TI PCI-1251 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1251B, TI PCI-1251B PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1260, TI PCI-1260 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1260B, TI PCI-1260B PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1410, TI PCI-1410 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1420, TI PCI-1420 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1421, TI PCI-1421 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1450, TI PCI-1450 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1451, TI PCI-1451 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1510, TI PCI-1510 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI1520, TI PCI-1520 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI4410, TI PCI-4410 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI4450, TI PCI-4450 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI4451, TI PCI-4451 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TI4510, TI PCI-4510 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TOPIC95, Toshiba ToPIC95 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TOPIC95B, Toshiba ToPIC95B PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TOPIC97, Toshiba ToPIC97 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
        { PCIC_ID_TOPIC100, Toshiba ToPIC100 PCI-CardBus Bridge,
```

Αν είναι κάποια απο αυτές (είπες οτι έχει Ricoh chipset) τοτε θα παίξει κατευθείαν....

----------

